# اعزائى مهندسى الميكانيكا اقدم لكم موضوع هام عن السيارات ( الموضوع منقول)



## هانىحسين (7 مايو 2008)

شباب بهالموضوع شي كتير هام للي بدو يعرف عن السيارة والنصائح اللي لازم يتبعها مالك و مستخدم السيارة 
وأرجو تثبيت الموضوع







المحرك : ويتألف من :
1- السلندر ( الأسطوانات ) 
2- البستونات ( المكابس ) 
3- عمود الكرنك 
4- عمود المرفق (البيال ) 
5- الكولاس وحجرات الأحتراق .
6- الصمامات ( الصبابات ) 
7- الكارتير و مضخة الزيت 
6- الدسبرتير ( موزع الشرر ) 

الغير ( علبة السرعة ) : وتتألف من :
مجموعة التروس ( المسننات ) و عصي التوجيه و هيكلها الخارجي ومجموعة الدبرياج .

هيكل السيارة : ويتألف من :
مجموعة الأبواب و السقف و ملحقاته الأخرى .

أجهزة التعليق 
نظراً لوجود النتوءات والمنخفضات فى الطريق وعدم استواء الطرق عموماً بصورة مثالية فقد برزت الحاجة الى ادخال نظام التعليق المركب لراحة راكبى السيارات وتقليل الصدمات التى تنتقل إليهم من جراء وعورة الطريق أو عدم استوائه تماماً .

وجهاز التعليق الجيد يجب أن يحتوى على اليايات وعلى موانع الصدمات فتعمل اليايات على تلقى الصدمة ويعمل مانع الارتداد ( المساعد ) على امتصاص طاقة الحركة الناتجة عن انكماش الياى ولو لم يتم امتصاص هذه الطاقة فإن الياى سوف ينفرد بقوة ويظل يتذبذب لأعلى وأسفل حتى تتلاشى الذبذبة ببطء ولزيادة الراحة للراكب فإن نهاية اليايات عادة ما تزود بقطع مطاطية لتقليل الضوضاء وزيادة امتصاص الصدمات .

ويعتبر حركة العجلات من العوامل المهمة فى نعومة الحركة فالعجلة كبيرة الحجم سوف تتغلب على معظم النتوءات الموجودة فى طريقها وبالعكس فإن العجلات الصغيرة جداً سوف تتعثر فى كل حفرة أو نتوء صغير على الطريق مما ينتج عنه كثرة الصدمات غير المريحة للراكب وتنقسم أنواع اليايات إلى : 
1- يايات ورقية ( المقصات )
وتتكون من مجموعة من شرائط الصلب تتدرج فى أطوالها وترص فوق بعضها البعض وتوضع مشابك على مسافات لتحافظ على أوضاع الرقائق وتوجد فى نهايتها حلقتين للتثبيت فى جسم السيارة .
2- زنبركات حلزونية ( سبرينغز )
وتصنع من أسلاك مقطعها دائرى من الصلب الخاص وتشكل عند درجات حرارة عالية ثم تبرد بعد تشكيلها ومعالجتها حرارياً .
3- عامود اللى ( عامود العصر ) 
إذا كان التعليق بعامود اللى تتولد العملية الزنبركية بواسطة عامود طويل مثبته احدى نهاياته وتؤثر على نهاياته الاخرى قوى اللى يعاكسها العامود بقوة صلابته وليونته .

وتعتمد نظرية عمل اليايات عموماً على اختزان الطاقة بأن ينحنى جسم الياى كما فى حالى الياي الورقى أو أن ينعصر الياى كما فى حالة الياى الزنبركى وعامود اللى ويمتص بذلك طاقة الحركة الناتجة عن الصدمة ثم ينفرد تحت السيطرة حتى تمتص هذه الطاقة دون ذبذبة كبيرة لراحة الراكب وقد ثبت أن الياى الزنبركى هو أحسن اليايات فى امتصاص طاقة الحركة بالانضغاط . 
مخففات الصدمة الهيدروليكية ( المساعدين ) أتوموسورات
وتستخدم لمنع تكرار عملية الانكماش والانفراج لليايات حتى لا تحدث عملية رنين من جراء الاهتزازات المتتالية فى أجزاء السيارة المختلفة فمن المعروف أن لكل ياى ذبذبة معينة لحركته الاهتزازية وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمساعدين والفرق بين الذبذبة لكل منهما هو الذى يحدث الشعور بالراحة لراكب السيارة وأكثر أنواع المساعدين شيوعاً فى السيارات هو النوع التلسكوبى الذى يعتمد على فكرة مرور الزيت من فتحات ضيقة جداً تقاوم الحركة ويكون الفراغ الموجود فوق المكبس داخل المساعد أصغر من الفراغ الموجود تحت المكبس .

وبصرف النظر عن طريقة تركيب رادع الصدمات فى مكانه فانه يركب بحيث يطول ويقصر كالتلسكوب فعندما تتحرك العجلة لأسفل واعلى يقصر ويطول المساعد وبما أن المساعدين تقاوم الحركة فانها تقلل من حركة الزنبركات وتمنع تذبذبها حيث ينفذ الزيت من ثقوب ضعيفة حيث يعمل تحرك الزيت على مقاومة طاقة الحركة عند بداية افراد الياى بعد انكماشه .

التعليق الامامى
إن التعليق بالنسبة للعجلات الامامية أكثر تعقيداً من تعليق العجلات الخلفية فعلى العجلات الأمامية أن تتحرك لأعلى وأسفل بالنسبة لهيكل وجسم السيارة وعليها ايضاً أن تدور بزوايا مختلفة بالنسبة لإطار الهيكل اثناء الدوران ولكى يمكن ذلك ترتكز كل عجلة على عامود ادارة عبارة عن جزء من جهاز التوجيه حتى يمكن للعجلة أن تدور حول محور رأسى بزوايا مختلفة .

التعليق الأمامى المستقل 
تعلق كل عجلة من العجلات الأمامية للسيارة تعليقاً مستقلاً بواسطة ياى زنبركى ويوضع الياى الزنبركى على قاعدة علوية واخرى سفلية عبارة عن جزء من ذراع الارتكاز 
وهو مثال لنظام تعليق حر يحتوى على 2 مقص علوى وسفلى يرتكز كل منهم على محور ارتكاز يسمح بالدوران ويلتقى مع جسم السيارة فى نهايته الأخرى وما بين المقص العلوى والسفلى ياى زنبركى ومانع ارتداد لمص الصدمات وعادة ما يكون المقصان العلوى والسفلى غير متوازيين وغير متساويين فى الطول حتى لا يؤثر ذلك تأثيراً ضاراً على معدل تآكل الاطارات الكاوتشوك


نظام التبريد
يلزم لأى محرك نظام تبريد يعمل على خفض درجات الحرارة العالية الناتجة من إحتراق الوقود و يتم ذلك بأكثر من طريقة و منهم
1 -التبريد بالمــــاء:
و هو الاكثر إنتشارا فى محركات السيارات و يعتمد على جزئين رئيسيين
- الرياديتير او(مبرد الماء) - مضخة المـــاء أو (الطرمبة).
و تدور فكرة على الاتى :
مرور المياة الباردة من الريادتير الى المحرك من خلال مسارات (قنوات) حول السلندرات لتمتص الحرارة الشديدة و يدفعها لذلك طرمبة (مضخة)الماء . لتعود مرة أخرى الى الرياديتير حيث تقوم مروحة الرياديتير بعمل تبريد الماء مرة أخرى وهكذا..فى دورة مستمرة.

2 - التبريد بالهــواء:
و يعتمد هذا التبريد على الهواء كمبرد و هو من النادر وجوده فى محركات السيارات حيث ينتشر فى محركات الموتسيكلات أ و ألات قص الحشائش و يتميز هذا النوع بخفة وزن محركاته و يعاب علي إرتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك مما يقلل من العمر الافتراضى للمحرك كما يؤثر على الاداء العام للسيارة
و من أشهر أنواع السيارات التى تعتمد على التبريد الهوائى السيارات (البيتلز) من فولكس فاجن( الزلحفة ).


أسطوانة الدبرياج ( صحن الدبرياج )

إسطوانة الدبرياج من الأجزاء الهامة جداً في السيارة وبدون سلامتها تتأثر حركة السيارة بشكل ملحوظ يؤثر على قوة عزمها وتجميع سرعتها بسهولة وسرعة. 
وهناك بعض المشكلات التي تصطحب تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج .. منها التأثير سلباً على عزم الموتور وزيادة استهلاك الوقود بشكل غير طبيعي بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك في بعض الأوقات .. ومن مؤشرات بدء تلف اسطوانة الدبرياج تظهر عند بدء التحرك بالسيارة حيث تحتاج إلى وقت طويل لتجميع سرعتها وأيضا عند الصعود بها إلى أعلى المرتفعات العالية حيث يجد السائق صعوبة كبيرة في الصعود إلى هذه المرتفعات مما يدفعه إلى الضغط على دواسة البنزين أكثر من العادي فتكون نسبة الوقود المستهلكة أكثر مما تحتاجه سرعة السيارة مما يجعل استهلاك الوقود أكثر من الطبيعي بشكل ملحوظ كما يلاحظ أيضا ارتفاع صوت المحرك أكثر من سرعته الفعلية .. ويظهر تفويت اسطوانة الدبرياج بشكل ملحوظ أيضا عند تحميل السيارة بعدد كبير من الأشخاص آو عند وصول أي نوع من الزيوت عليها. 
ولا تقتصر عيوب اسطوانة الدبرياج عند هذا الحد فمن الممكن آلا تقاوم الاسطوانة نهائيا تحريك السيارة من مكانها وفى هذه الحالة تكون الاسطوانة قد انتهى عمرها تماماً. 
وهناك عيوب أخرى لاسطوانة الدبرياج تبعد عن مشاكل السرعة والسخونة وزيادة استهلاك الوقود وتتمثل في اهتزاز السيارة بشكل غير طبيعي يطلق عليها (الرعشة) وذلك عند بداية التحرك وهذا العيب يظهر إذا تعرضت الاسطوانة للاعوجاج أثناء التركيب ويظهر هذا العيب أيضا عند ملء الاسطوانة مرة أخرى بالمادة الاحتكاكية في إحدى الورش غير المتخصصة لذلك حيث يكون هناك ضعف في السوست الخاصة بالاسطوانة ينتج عنه اهتزاز السيارة أثناء بدء التحرك. 
ولإطالة عمر اسطوانة الدبرياج ننصح بعدم الضغط على البدال الخاص بالدبرياج أثناء السير لفترة طويلة آو عند الانتظار في الإشارات. 
ويختلف العمر الافتراضي من اسطوانة لأخرى حسب نوعية التيل المصنعة منه الاسطوانة ونسبة جودته ، علاوة على اتباع إرشادات الوقاية والصيانة الخاصة بمجموعة الدبرياج. 
ويفضل تغيير اسطوانة الدبرياج عند ظهور احد العيوب الأولية آلتي اشرت إليها فى السابق حتى لا تؤثر على قوة المحرك وانسيابية السيارة أثناء القيادة . كما ينصح بتغيير مجموعة الدبرياج كاملة (الديسك والاسطوانة ) كلما تطلب الآمر حتى يكون العمر الافتراضي للمجموعة واحدة وحتى لا تضطر إلى فك المحرك آو الغير لتغيير أي جزء من المجموعة مرة أخرى. 
سلك الدبرياج وأهميته 
يسهم سلك الدبرياج (الكابل الموصل من الغير إلى دواسة الدبرياج) بشكل رئيسي في غيار الفتيس عند الضغط عليه فبدون سلك الدبرياج لا يستطيع قائد السيارة تغيير حركة الغير ولا سيما في أثناء إدارة المحرك ، حيث انه يعمل على فصل الحركة بين الغير والمحرك لسهولة الغيارات. 
ويجب الكشف على سلك الدبايرج بصفة مستمرة حتى لا تتعطل السيارة فجأة، وهنا يصعب قيادتها في تلك الحالة إلا بعد تغيير السلك .. وننصح قائد السيارة بما يلي : 
ضرورة تثبيت الكابل الخارجي لسلك الدبرياج عند تغييره بحيث يكون مثبتا في الأماكن المخصصة له على أن يكون طرفه الأول مثبتا في جسم السيارة والطرف الأخر في الغير بطريقة تمنع تحركه أثناء الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج لأن عدم تثبيت هذا الكابل يساعد بشكل أساسي على رعشة السيارة أثناء بدء التحرك بها (وهذا العيب يتشابه مع تلف الاسطوانة والدسك). 
كما أن تلف الكابل الخارجي للسلك يتسبب في عدم فصل الدبرياج بطريقة سليمة حيث يصدر عنه أصوات عالية أثناء غيارات الفتيس علاوة على صعوبة تحريك عصا الفتيس. 
ولتلافى ثقل بدال الدبرياج أثناء الضغط عليه يجب تزييت الكابل جيداً عند تركيبه مع مراعاة تركيب أنواع جيدة من الكابلات إلا إذا كان السبب وراء ثقل بدال الدبرياج يرجع إلى تلف الديسك ففي هذه الحالة يجب تغييره فوراً. 
وهناك سيارات تعمل بنظام الزيت الهيدروليك حيث يقوم الزيت الهيدروليك بنفس دور سلك الدبرياج لذلك يجب التأكد دائماً من وجود زيت الهيدروليك داخل خزينة ماستر الدبرياج والتأكد من عدم أي تسريب زيت بالخراطيم آو الجلود الخاصة بالماستر ، كما يفضل استعمال زيت هيدروليك من نوع واحد ولا يتم تغييره آلا بعد غسل دورة الدبرياج كاملة ، كما ننصح بضرورة التأكد من عدم نفاذ الزيت الهيدروليكي داخل الخزينة المخصصة لذلك حتى لا تتعطل السيارة. 
آما بالنسبة لثقل الدبرياج في السيارات آلتي تعمل بالزيت الهيدروليكي فإن السبب في هذه الحالة يرجع إلى تلف الديسك أو وجود رواسب آو أتربة داخل احد مساتر الدبرياج آو تلف جلود الماستر. 
كما ننصح بضرورة ضبط سلك الدبرياج في منتصف الدواسة بحيث لا يكون فصل الدبرياج من أعلى الدواسة أو أسفلها مما يعرف بان الدبرياج عال آو منخفض وينصح أيضا بعدم قيادة السيارات أثناء انقطاع سلك الدبرياج أو تلف أي جزء من أجزاء دورة الزيت الهيدروليكي حتى لا تتعرض التروس الخاصة بالفتيس إلى التلف آو كسر الفتيس نفسه نتيجة محاولة تحريك الفتيس بقوة ، والتي ينتج عنها احتكاك الحديد نتيجة عدم فصل الدبرياج وارتطام تروس الفتيس ببعضها. 

الإطارات


للإطارات وظيفتان 
1 - تعمل كوسادة بين الطرق وعجلات وجسم السيارة لامتصاص الصدمات الناتجة عن عدم إنتظام واستواء الطريق تماماً وذلك لما لها من ليونة مما يقلل من تأثير الصدمات على الركاب .

2 - توليد قوة احتكاكية بين العجلات والطريق بحيث تحصل على أداء جيد وذلك بنقل القدرة خلال الاطارات للحصول على التعجيل السريع ومنع الانزلاق الدورانى أو الجانبى وتعمل عجلات السيارة المطاطية أيضاً على ايقاف السيارة دون انزلاق اذا ما استعملت الفرامل بالطريقة الصحيحة . 
وهناك نوعان من الإطارات :
النوع الأول : ذو الأنبوبة الداخلية 
النوع الثانى : بدون الأنبوبة الداخلية ( تيوبلس )
فى النوع ذى الأنبوبة الداخلية تنفخ الأنبوبة الداخلية بالهواء المضغوط وتتشكل الأنبوبة بشكل الإطار المطاطى الخارجى .

والنوع عديم الأنبوبة الداخلية يركب الاطار على طوق العجلة مباشرة بطريقة تحفظ الهواء المضغوط داخله .

وتصنع الاطارات عموماً من طبقات الألياف المغموسة فى مطاط وتكسى هذه الطبقات من الخارج بطبقة سميكة من المطاط ويتفاوت عدد الألياف باختلاف طبيعة عمل الإطار فسيارات الركوب العادية يكون إطارها ذو أربع طبقات بينما تحوى إطارات سيارات النقل على حوالى 14 طبقة .

الإطارات التى تعيد اقفال الثقوب 
تحتوى بعض أنواع الإطارات من غير ذات الانابيب الداخلية على طبقة من مادة لدنة تغطى سطحها الداخلى فإذا حدث ثقب فى الإطار تنضغط المادة اللدنة بواسطة الهواء المضغوط الباقى داخل الإطار إلى الثقب الذى يتركه الجسم الغريب أو المسمار الذى سبب الثقب ثم تتصلب المادة اللدنة وتسد الثقب ويمكن الاستمرار بالإطار دون إصلاح .

نفخ الإطارات 
إذا لم يكن نفخ الإطارات صحيحاً سبب ذلك متاعب فى عملية قيادة السيارة وفى ايقافها حيث يتسبب الضغط المنخفض فى صعوبة توجيه السيارة وصعوبة التحكم فى العجلات الأمامية وارتداد عجلة القيادة فى أثناء التوجيه وحدوث أصوات مرتفعة من الإطارات عند الدوران
أما اذا كان الضغط داخل الإطارات غير متساو فذلك يجعل السيارة تميل فى أحد الإتجاهات 
وإذا زاد الضغط أكثر من اللازم فى الإطارات شعر الركاب بخشونة حركة السيارة

ويتسبب الضغط المنخفض داخل الإطارات فى تآكل الأجزاء السميكة من الإطار كما يعمل على أنثناء جوانب الإطارات وانفصال طبقات الألياف عن بعضها البعض بالاضافة إلى وجود تسلخات فى الأجزاء الملامسة لطوق العجلة مما يقصر من عمر الإطار .

وقد يسبب زيادة ضغط الإطار أكثر من اللازم زيادة التآكل فى مستوى محور العجلة وقد تتمزق طبقات الألياف عندما تقابل السيارة نتوءاً فى الطريق تأخذ الألياف الصدمة وتتمزق ولكل هذه الاسباب فإنه قد وجد أنه من الأهمية بمكان الاحتفاظ بالضغط الصحيح داخل الإطار 
فى دراسات هامة عن حوادث السيارات تبين أن إطار السيارة قد يكون سببا رئيسياً في كثير من الحوادث ولذا يجب الاهتمام بإطارات السيارة فيوصى بالكشف على الإطارات الخارجية كل ستة اشهر لنزع المسامير الصغيرة أو قطع الزجاج أو الحصى ، كما يجب إعادة ضبط اتزان وزوايا الإطارات الخارجية الجديدة وكذلك عند ملاحظة وجود اهتزاز بعجلة القيادة أثناء السير بالسيارة.

الكاربيراتير

يعمل الكاربيراتير على خلط الوقود (البنزين) بالهواء بنسبة منتظمة داخل المحرك ، ويقوم بقياس وتحديد وتوزيع وانتشار الوقود على شكل قطرات رذاذ دقيقة الحجم .

ويتكون المغذى (الكاربيراتير) من غرفة للوقود وعوامة ذات صمام إبري (ابره العوامة) وأنبوب وصمام اختناق وفوهة رئيسية وبيك رئيسي. 
يسمح الأنبوب لدخول تيار الهواء والمرور خلال مجمع السحب إلى الاسطوانات حيث يختلط الوقود بتيار الهواء أثناء مروره بالأنبوب .. تحدث الكباسات أثناء حركتها إلى أسفل في أشواط السحب ، خلخلة في غرف الاحتراق وبما أن صمامات السحب تكون مفتوحة أثناء أشواط السحب فإنه يحدث تخلخل ، أيضاً في مجمع السحب وبما أن الضغط عند مدخل المغذى هو ضغط جوى فإن اختلاف الضغط يدفع الهواء خلال الأنبوب ليشغل الفراغ الحادث ، وبناء على ذلك يوجد تيار هواء مستمر أثناء تشغيل المحرك. 
تتصل غرفة الوقود عن طريق مجارى داخل المغذى بالفوهة الموجودة باختناق أنبوبة الفنتورى .. تتحكم العوامة والصمام الابرى في مستوى وقود البنزين في غرفة العوامة . تتحرك العوامة إلى أسفل وأعلى عن طريق الرافعة المفصلية .. فعند استعمال الوقود تنخفض العوامة فيسمح الصمام الابرى بمرور الوقود إلى الغرفة ، وعند ارتفاع سطح الوقود إلى حد معين تغلق العوامة الصمام الابرى وتمنع مرور الوقود. 
توجد فتحة تهوية في سطح الغرفة تمنع تغير الضغط الجوى الداخلي أثناء تغير مستوى الوقود. 
عند فتح صمام الاختناق (بوابة الكاربيراتير) ومرور تيار الهواء في اختناق أنبوب الفنتورى تزداد سرعته وبناء عليه ينخفض الأنبوب ، فان الضغط الجوى في غرفة العوامة يدفع الوقود خلال الفوهة الرئيسية إلى تيار الهواء المار بمنطقة الضغط المنخفض على شكل قطرات رذاذ صغيرة الحجم .. يعمل انخفاض الضغط على تبخر الوقود .. ويشتمل المغذى على عدة منفثات ومضخة بعجل ليناسب السرعات والفتحات المختلفة لصمام الاختناق


نصائح لتقليل معدل استهلاك الوقود

تلعب عادات القيادة دوراً هاماً فى زيادة ونقصان معدل استهلاك الوقود فى السيارة , وقد أجريت تجربة على 20سيارة متطابقة فى الموديل وخلال فترة الاختبارات التى طالت إلى 100000 ميل قادها 20سائقاً ،وقد تمت عمليات ضبط وفحص دورى لهذه السيارات خلال فترة الاختبارات وقد روعى أيضاً تماثل ظروف القيادة لهذه السيارات من حيث المكان ودرجات الحرارة وطبيعة الطرق وظروف الطرق من حيث الكثافة .
وقد تم تسجيل المسافات المقطوعة وكميات الوقود المستهلكة لهذه السيارات جميعاً لتقدير قيمة المسافة المناظرة لكل جالون بنزين تم استهلاكه لكل سائق من هؤلاء السائقين العشرين .
وحسب نتائج التجربة فقد تراوحت المعدلات من معدل مرتفع مقداره 33 ميلاً لكل جالون إلى معدل منخفض مقداره 26 ميل / جالون . ويرجع اختلاف المعدلات إلى عادات السائقين فى القيادة ، فعلى سبيل المثال البداية المفاجئة للحركة والتعجيل المفاجئ بعد الوقوف ، الفرامل الفجائية عند الإشارات المرورية بدلاً من التوقف التدريجى بالسيارة من أهم أسباب ازدياد معدل استهلاك الوقود على المدى الطويل ، وإليك بعض العادات الجيدة التى تساعدك على تقليل استهلاك الوقود :

1- لا تتعد حدود السرعة القصوى .
2 - حاول الاحتفاظ بالسرعة ثابتة أثناء السير الطويل .
3 - توقع الوقفات فى الإشارات وفى مكان الكثافات المرورية ، وعند اقترابك من مكان التوقف حاول تقليل سرعتك بترك بدال البنزين ودع مقاومة الطريق تساعدك على تقليل سرعة السيارة قبل الشروع فى ضغط بدال الفرامل لإيقاف السيارة ولا تقترب بسرعة من إشارات المرور ثم تحاول الوقوف فجأة .
4 - لا تستخدم الكماليات التى تستهلك جزءاً من طاقة المحرك إلا عند الضرورة الفعلية .
5 - أغلق الكماليات التى تستهلك الطاقة قبل توقف المحرك ، وذلك حتى يخف الحمل الواقع على المحرك عند إعادة بدء حركته مرة أخرى .
6 - لا تزيد من سرعة المحرك عند الشروع فى وقفه .
7 - حاول ألا تزيد من الفترات التى يدور فيها المحرك على السرعة البطيئة فإن طالت فترات الانتظار كما هو الحال فى الاشارات التى يطول فيها الوقوف فالأفضل أن نوقف المحرك ثم نعيد إدارته عند فتح الإشارة طالما كان المحرك ساخناً بدلاً من جعله يدور على السرعة البطيئة لفترات طويلة انتظاراً لفتح الإشارة .
8 - حاول تلافى الانحراف بعجلة القيادة طالما كان ذلك غير ضرورى لأن كل حركة التفات بلإطارات تؤدى إلى مقاومة تزيد من استهلاك الوقود . وعند الدوران بالسيارة يجب رفع القدم من على بدال البنزين حتى تخف سرعة السيارة وإذا احتجت إلى الفرامل لتهدئة السيارة فاجعل ضغطك على دواسة الفرامل ضغطاً خفيفاً و حاول الوصول إلى السرعة المخففة المناسبة قبل الدخول فى قوس الدوران( الدوار ) ، وعند الانتهاء من الدوران عاود التسارع بنعومة حتى الوصول إلى سرعة السير القصوى المطلوب السير بها .
9 - اجعل تزايد السرعات ( التعجيل ) بالمعدل المعقول وبطريقة ناعمة وتفادى الطلعات الفجائية .
10 - فى الجو البارد لا تجعل محرك السيارة يدور على السرعة البطيئة لمدة طويلة ، فالأفضل التحرك بالسيارة على سرعات عالية فذلك يسخن المحرك بمعدل أسرع من تركه دائراً على السرعة البطيئة .
11 - لا تزيد معدل التعجيل فى حالة السير على الرمل أو الحصى أو الأراضى الزلقة، وفى حالة هطول الأمطار وتفادى دوران العجلات والسيارة ثابتة فى حالة نقص قوة الاحتكاك عن الحد الذى يسمح بتدحرج العجلات بالطريقة المعتادة .
12 - توقع وجود المرتفعات فى الطرق وقبل الوصول إليها أعط السيارة سرعة كافية تعطيها قوة دفع كافية للتغلب على الميول الصاعدة وتساعدك على صعود السيارة أعلى المرتفع ، ولا تحاول التعجيل أثناء صعود الميول ، وبمجرد الوصول إلى قمة المرتفع والتغلب على الميل ارفع قدمك من على دواسة البنزين ودع الجاذبية تدفع السيارة لأسفل المنحدر الهابط .


صيانة الإطارات 

نصائح هامة عند نفخ الإطار :
1 -لا تنفخ الإطار وهو ساخن أى بعد قيادة طويلة على الطريق فإن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يعمل على تجديد الهواء داخل الإطار وبالتالى زيادة الضغط وقد نجد الضغط زائداً عند الكشف على إطار ساخن مما قد يوحى إليك بإخراج بعض الهواء الذى بداخله ولكن الزيادة الظاهرية سرعان ما تزول عند تمام برودة الإطار لدرجة حرارة الجو العادية وإنه اذا كان الضغط صحيحاً أثناء قياسه والإطار ساخن فمعنى ذلك أن الضغط أقل من اللازم والضغوط التى تعطى بواسطة شركات الإنتاج هى ضغوط الإطارات وهى باردة .
2 - يجب إعادة وضع غطاء صمام الهواء بعد كل محاولة لقياس الضغط داخل الإطار أو بعد نفخة فالغطاء يحافظ على الضغط داخل الإطار إذا كان هناك تسرباً من الصمام , ويحمى الغطاء كذلك الصمام من الأتربة وإذا خرج بعض الهواء من الصمام عند فك غطاء صمام الهواء دل ذلك على أن صمام الهواء أصبح غير محكم ويجب تركيب قلب جديد للصمام .

فحص الإطار 
هناك بعض العيوب التى تعرف بمجرد فحص الإطار فحصاً ظاهرياً مثل التآكل غير العادى الذى يحدث لوجود عيب فى مجموعة التوجيه أو مجموعة الفرامل ومعنى ظهور هذا العيب ضرورة إجراء الإصلاح فى المجموعة التالفة فوراً ويمكن أن يدل شكل الإطار على ما إذا كان الضغط بداخله صحيحاً أم لا .

وفى العادة لا تحدث متاعب فى الأنبوبة الداخلية إذا ما وضعت فى مكانها الصحيح فى حين تحدث متاعب جسيمة إذا ركبت الأنبوبة الداخلية بإهمال فمثلاً إذا علا المحيط الخارجى لطوق العجلة صدأ أو إذا كان سطحا شفتى الإطار غير ناعمتين فقد تحتك الانبوبة بهذه الأجزاء فاذا ما وقع جزء من الأنبوبة فيما بين العجلة والإطار وحدث احتكاك شديد فقد يتسبب ذلك فى قطع الانبوبة بسرعة كما أن اختيار انبوبة غير مناسبة بالنسبة لمقاس الإطار يسبب متاعب لها . وكذلك استعمال انبوبة قديمة داخل اطار جديد وعند استعمال انبوبة مقاسها اكبر من اللازم تحتك الانبوبة فى بعض الأجزاء مع الإطار ويتآكل كلاهما نتيجة لذلك


ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك 

تعاني بعض السيارات من مشكلة ارتفاع حرارة المحرك وهناك أكثر من سبب لهذه المشكلة وهي كما يلي :

1- تعطل ضبط حركة المياه في البلف ( صباب الحرارة ) والذي يقوم بالتحكم في درجة حرارة المحرك حيث يمنع دخول الماء من مبرد الماء إلى المحرك حينما يكون المحرك باردا ، عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك إلى حد معين يفتح البلف ويسمح بمرور الماء وعند تعطل صمام البلف يبقي الصمام مغلق فلا يسمح بمرور الماء فينتج عنه ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك.وللتأكد من أن البلف يعمل بطريقة سليمة ، يتم الضغط على خرطوم المبرد حينما تكون السيارة في مرحلة التسخين فإذا لم تتغير حرارة الخرطوم خلال دقائق من التشغيل ، فإن هذا يعني احتمال عطل صمام الحرارة وهو بحاجة إلى تغيير (يجب التأكد عند تغييره أن يكون من نفس النوع لأن كل صمام مصمم على درجة حرارة معينة )

2- تعطل اتوماتيك المروحة ، مما يجعل المروحة لا تدور بالسرعة الكافية ، وللتأكد من عمل اتوماتيك المروحة حاول تحريك المروحة ومحرك السيارة متوقفة فإذا كانت حركة المروحة سهلة بشكل كبير فان هذا يعين إن اتوماتيك المروحة معطل وهو بحاجة إلى استبدال . 

3 - تعطل مروحة التبريد في سيارات الدفع الأمامي ، والتي تدار بمحرك كهربائي منفصل عن محرك السيارة وهناك جهاز استشعار(ترموستات ) يتحكم بتشغيل أو إيقاف المروحة حسب درجة حرارة المحرك . وحينما يتعطل هذا الجهاز أو محرك المروحة نفسها فإن المروحة لن تعمل مع ارتفاع حرارة المحرك . 

4- تسرب ماء المبرد ويمكن ملاحظة ومعرفة مصدر التسريب بفحص توصيلات المبرد أو بملاحظة غطاء المبرد إذا كان هناك حوله أثار تهريب , ويمكن أن يكون التهريب داخلي لا يرى بالنظر ولكن يعرف في حال نقص الماء في المبرد فإذا كان ما ء المبرد ينقص ولا يوجد تهريب خارجي فالسبب يمكن ان يكون هناك تهريب داخلي . ولا بد من استشارة ميكانيكي جيد لفحص المحرك . وقد يحتاج لفك رأس المحرك لمعرفة السبب . حيث أن هناك أكثر من احتمال لموقع التهريب وقد يكون إصلاح التسريب بسيطا ، ويمكن أن يكون إصلاحه عملية مكلفة . 

ويلاحظ أن محاليل إيقاف التهريب لا توقف التهريب في كل الحالات فالتصدعات الكبيرة وتهريب الخراطيم , وتهريب غطاء المبرد لا تستطيع هذه المحاليل إيقافها ،وعلى كل حال فإن الشركات المصنعة لا تضمن أن المحلول يوقف التسريب إلى الأبد ولذلك لابد من إصلاح التسريب . 

5- انسداد العادم ( الأشطمان ) فالانسداد في ماسورة العادم بسبب التواء الماسورة يسبب ضغطاً عكسيا على المحرك ويتسبب في ارتفاع حرارة المحرك . 

6 - تعطل طرمبة الماء ، ويمكن التأكد من عمل مضخة الماء وذلك عن طريق فتح غطاء المبرد في طور الإحماء والتأكد من حركة المياه داخل المبرد فإذا كانت المياه لا تتحرك فهذا دليل على تعطل المضخة .

تخزين السيارة 


قد نحتاج أحياناً بسبب السفر لمدد طويلة مثلاً أو لأى سبب آخر إلى تخزين السيارة دون استعمال .
ولما كان ترك السيارة دون استعمال لمدد طويلة يؤدى إلى تلف بعض الأجزاء كالبطارية لأنها لا يتم شحنها دورياً كما هو الحال فى حالة الاستخدام اليومى حيث يقوم المولد ( الدينامو ) بعملية الشحن الدورى المطلوب , كما قد تؤثر عوامل الجو على أجزاء السيارة المتحركة , فالرطوبة تصيب الأجزاء غير المحمية بالصدأ , والأتربة لو تراكمت على بعض الأذرع والأجزاء فمن الممكن أن تؤدى إلى حشرها وصعوبة تحركها فيما بعد .

والغرض عموماً من عملية التخزين هو حماية السيارة من التأثيرات الضارة للعوامل الطبيعية أو الجوية والغبار وأشعة الشمس من أن تحدث والتي تؤدي إلي: 
الصدأ والبارومة .
تآكل الأجزاء المعدنية .
تلف الأجزاء المطاطية . 
ويجب أن يكون التخزين داخل كراج أو مبنى قليل الرطوبة ومعتدل الحرارة غير مترب ما أمكن .

أنواع التخزين :
يكون التخزين إما قصير الأمد أو طويل الأمد .

ونعتبر التخزين قصير الأمد إذا ما كان لمدة شهر واحد إلى سنة كاملة , والطويل الأمد ما زاد عن سنة .

ومن الممكن فى حالة التخزين قصير الأجل أن تظل العربة فى كراج مثلاً مع إدارة العربة وتحريكها قليلاً كالخطوات الآتية : 
1- يدار محرك السيارة من 2-3 مرة أسبوعياً لمدة نصف ساعة فى المرة الواحدة مع تحريك العربة من مكانها قليلاً .
2- شحن البطارية .
3- التفتيش الدورى على العربة للتأكد من سلامة الضغط داخل الإطارات واستكمال مستوى المياه والزيوت المختلفة وكذلك عدم وجود أى تسرب من الدورات .
4- تغطية العربة بالمشمع لحفظها من تأثير العوامل الجوية . 
ومن مميزات هذه الطريقة أنها تسمح باستخدام السيارة عند الطلب فوراً . أما عيوبها فهى استهلاك نسبى فى المحرك والمجموعات نتيجة لتعدد الإدارة طوال مدة التخزين إضافة إلى استهلاك نسبة من الوقود والزيوت .


كيف تعمل البطارية 

البطارية هى مخزن الكهرباء فى السيارة ، وهى التى تمدها بالطاقة اللازمة لبدء الحركة ، حيث يستمد المارش التيار الكهربائى اللازم لدورانه من البطارية مباشرة ويستهلك بذلك جزءاً من الكهرباء المخزنة فى البطارية ، ثم يقوم المولد بعد الدوران باستعادة الشحنة الكهربائية والطاقة المستهلكة أثناء عملية الإدارة حيث يقوم بشحن البطارية لتعود لكامل شحنتها . 
تقوم البطارية بإمداد المارش بتيار عال أثناء عملية بدء الإدارة ، وهو التيار اللازم لدفع ترس المارش للأمام للتعشيق مع ترس الحدافة والدوران معه حتى بدء الحركة ، وبمجرد دوران المحرك وفصل التيار عن المارش يقوم الدينامو بعملية إعادة شحن البطارية بتيار مناسب لتعويض الشحنة التى فقدت أثناء دوران المارش ، فإذا لم يتم تعويض شحنة البطارية المفقودة أولاً بأول فإن البطارية تفقد شحنتها تباعاً مع كل عملية إدارة للمارش واستهلاك فى سائر المستهلكات الأخرى كالأنوار والراديو والإشارات ( الغمازات ) . 

صيانة البطارية

ينصح بضرورة صيانة البطارية بصفة دورية خاصة فى الفترة ما بين الصيف و الشتاء وللمحافظة عليها بحالة جيدة يجب الآتى :

1 - تثبيت البطارية فى مكانها جيداً .
2 - ملء البطارية بصورة منتظمة بالماء المقطر فى حالة نقصانه .
3 - مراقبة كثافة الحامض مرة كل شهر .
4 - حماية الأطراف ( القطاش ) والاقطاب من الصدأ .
5 - استعمال كماشة مناسبة لنزع القطاش للحفاظ على البطارية .
6 - تنظيف الأطراف والأقطاب بكربونات الصوديوم أو النشادر .
7 - تثبيت قلاووظ القطاش جيداً ثم دهنها بالشحم .
8 - التأكد من عدم وجود اتصال الأرض مع هيكل السيارة ( الشاسية ) .
9 - عدم الاصرار على بدء الحركة عندما يرفض المحرك الإدارة أو التشغيل لأنك ستستهلك البطارية كثيراً 



نصائح لتقليل معدل استهلاك الوقود

تلعب عادات القيادة دوراً هاماً فى زيادة ونقصان معدل استهلاك الوقود فى السيارة , وقد أجريت تجربة على 20سيارة متطابقة فى الموديل وخلال فترة الاختبارات التى طالت إلى 100000 ميل قادها 20سائقاً ،وقد تمت عمليات ضبط وفحص دورى لهذه السيارات خلال فترة الاختبارات وقد روعى أيضاً تماثل ظروف القيادة لهذه السيارات من حيث المكان ودرجات الحرارة وطبيعة الطرق وظروف الطرق من حيث الكثافة .
وقد تم تسجيل المسافات المقطوعة وكميات الوقود المستهلكة لهذه السيارات جميعاً لتقدير قيمة المسافة المناظرة لكل جالون بنزين تم استهلاكه لكل سائق من هؤلاء السائقين العشرين .
وحسب نتائج التجربة فقد تراوحت المعدلات من معدل مرتفع مقداره 33 ميلاً لكل جالون إلى معدل منخفض مقداره 26 ميل / جالون . ويرجع اختلاف المعدلات إلى عادات السائقين فى القيادة ، فعلى سبيل المثال البداية المفاجئة للحركة والتعجيل المفاجئ بعد الوقوف ، الفرامل الفجائية عند الإشارات المرورية بدلاً من التوقف التدريجى بالسيارة من أهم أسباب ازدياد معدل استهلاك الوقود على المدى الطويل ، وإليك بعض العادات الجيدة التى تساعدك على تقليل استهلاك الوقود :

1- لا تتعد حدود السرعة القصوى .
2 - حاول الاحتفاظ بالسرعة ثابتة أثناء السير الطويل .
3 - توقع الوقفات فى الإشارات وفى مكان الكثافات المرورية ، وعند اقترابك من مكان التوقف حاول تقليل سرعتك بترك بدال البنزين ودع مقاومة الطريق تساعدك على تقليل سرعة السيارة قبل الشروع فى ضغط بدال الفرامل لإيقاف السيارة ولا تقترب بسرعة من إشارات المرور ثم تحاول الوقوف فجأة .
4 - لا تستخدم الكماليات التى تستهلك جزءاً من طاقة المحرك إلا عند الضرورة الفعلية .
5 - أغلق الكماليات التى تستهلك الطاقة قبل توقف المحرك ، وذلك حتى يخف الحمل الواقع على المحرك عند إعادة بدء حركته مرة أخرى .
6 - لا تزيد من سرعة المحرك عند الشروع فى وقفه .
7 - حاول ألا تزيد من الفترات التى يدور فيها المحرك على السرعة البطيئة فإن طالت فترات الانتظار كما هو الحال فى الاشارات التى يطول فيها الوقوف فالأفضل أن نوقف المحرك ثم نعيد إدارته عند فتح الإشارة طالما كان المحرك ساخناً بدلاً من جعله يدور على السرعة البطيئة لفترات طويلة انتظاراً لفتح الإشارة .
8 - حاول تلافى الانحراف بعجلة القيادة طالما كان ذلك غير ضرورى لأن كل حركة التفات بلإطارات تؤدى إلى مقاومة تزيد من استهلاك الوقود . وعند الدوران بالسيارة يجب رفع القدم من على بدال البنزين حتى تخف سرعة السيارة وإذا احتجت إلى الفرامل لتهدئة السيارة فاجعل ضغطك على دواسة الفرامل ضغطاً خفيفاً و حاول الوصول إلى السرعة المخففة المناسبة قبل الدخول فى قوس الدوران( الدوار ) ، وعند الانتهاء من الدوران عاود التسارع بنعومة حتى الوصول إلى سرعة السير القصوى المطلوب السير بها .
9 - اجعل تزايد السرعات ( التعجيل ) بالمعدل المعقول وبطريقة ناعمة وتفادى الطلعات الفجائية .
10 - فى الجو البارد لا تجعل محرك السيارة يدور على السرعة البطيئة لمدة طويلة ، فالأفضل التحرك بالسيارة على سرعات عالية فذلك يسخن المحرك بمعدل أسرع من تركه دائراً على السرعة البطيئة .
11 - لا تزيد معدل التعجيل فى حالة السير على الرمل أو الحصى أو الأراضى الزلقة، وفى حالة هطول الأمطار وتفادى دوران العجلات والسيارة ثابتة فى حالة نقص قوة الاحتكاك عن الحد الذى يسمح بتدحرج العجلات بالطريقة المعتادة .
12 - توقع وجود المرتفعات فى الطرق وقبل الوصول إليها أعط السيارة سرعة كافية تعطيها قوة دفع كافية للتغلب على الميول الصاعدة وتساعدك على صعود السيارة أعلى المرتفع ، ولا تحاول التعجيل أثناء صعود الميول ، وبمجرد الوصول إلى قمة المرتفع والتغلب على الميل ارفع قدمك من على دواسة البنزين ودع الجاذبية تدفع السيارة لأسفل المنحدر الهابط .


أنشالله يكون الموضوع مفيد . ولا تنسونى ووالدى وصاحب العمل ووالدية بالدعاء الصالح ووفقنا اللة جميعا الى صالح اعمالة


----------



## الجناحي (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (8 مايو 2008)

مجهود جبار بارك الله فيك ووفقك الي ما فيه الخير


----------



## فتى الجبل (9 مايو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا 

يعطيك الف عافيه والله يفوفقك


----------



## اشرف موءمن (9 أغسطس 2011)

جيد


----------



## prence007 (10 أغسطس 2011)

رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع وشكرا


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (17 يناير 2012)

يارب سترك ورضاك


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (17 يناير 2012)

انا معايا مشكلة في الغيارات الغيار التاني لازم اجيبة بصعوبة ولو جاي بسهولة يطلع غيار رابع


----------



## mohie (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك ربى خيرا


----------

